# Wet Cured Canadian Bacon



## rstr hunter (Feb 18, 2013)

I've done canadian bacon before, however as tha was dry cured, I wanted to try wet cured Canadian Bacon to see how it compared to the dry cured.  I used Pop's brine recipe and let it cure for 10 days.   I test fried a piece and the bacon was moister than the dry cured batch.  Then I used a rub of brown sugar, white pepper, salt, mustard, and paprika. 













IMG_1533.JPG



__ rstr hunter
__ Feb 18, 2013






I smoked it using apple wood on my MES.













IMG_1536.JPG



__ rstr hunter
__ Feb 18, 2013






I cooked the half loin to 145 degrees, however the two quarter loins, while thicker, cooked to 165 in that time period.  I'm hoping that since they were wet cured, the overcooked pieces will still be moist instead of dry.  Will slice the overcooked pieces to canadian bacon and cut the half loin to smoked pork chops.  I think the pork chops will be awesome. 

The pieces are off the smoker and now in the fridge to be sliced tomorrow. 













IMG_1539.JPG



__ rstr hunter
__ Feb 18, 2013






Will post sliced pics tommorrow.  Thanks for looking. 

Thanks Pops for posting your brine recipe.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice looking CB!

I cold smoked my last batch (also Pop's brine), and am really happy with it! Batch before I hot smoked since it was gifts. Had planned on pulling at 145*, but fell asleep and pulled at 165*. Ended up dryer than I like. A few tablespoons of water in the pan when re-heating fixed that.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's the rest of the pics.  Slicing.













IMG_1544.JPG



__ rstr hunter
__ Feb 19, 2013


















IMG_1542.JPG



__ rstr hunter
__ Feb 19, 2013






Here is the sliced meat.  Did half in Canadian Bacon and half in Smoked Pork Chops.













IMG_1545.JPG



__ rstr hunter
__ Feb 19, 2013






Here they are packaged.













IMG_1548.JPG



__ rstr hunter
__ Feb 19, 2013






After sampling, the overcooked one tasted much like the dry cured ones I've done before.  Good, but not as moist as the wet cured ones.  I think I'm going to stick with the wet cured method going forward.  Can't wait to try this on belly bacon. 

Thanks for looking.


----------

